# Optic pack or not



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thinking of changing my order and speccing the Optics pack. As ive seen this picture of a black RS4 with it and imo looks great. However not sure how it would look on a Grey one. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

what is the optics pack?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Rather than the chrome trim....It's black. Black grille trim, Black window trim and black exhausts

Standard trim


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I thought it was a mounting for a vodka bottle so you could pour out a measure en route. Oh well.

I happen to like the alu trim and mirrors, and if you're adding a Milltek you'll lose the black tips immediately anyway 

If you were fitting anthracite or black painted wheels, I'd say "definately" else probably not.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The silver mirrors remain.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd go for the anti-bling, sorry, optics pack on a black car. 
Get Donners to photoshop the optics pack onto a Daytona car.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> I'd go for the anti-bling, sorry, optics pack on a black car.
> Get Donners to photoshop the optics pack onto a Daytona car.


This is the other thing not sure how good it will look on a Daytona. Seen it in red and looks good. Have seen this photoshop but i dont think it gives me an accurate impression


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm sold on the optic pack.
I'm not a big fan of the new grille and the chrome trim simply highlights it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> I'm sold on the optic pack.
> I'm not a big fan of the new grille and the chrome trim simply highlights it.


I like the new grille. However i cant help but think the chrome trim around it makes it look tacky


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would go for the optic pack looks much better but if you could I would keep the chrome tail pipes


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I would go for the optic pack looks much better but if you could I would keep the chrome tail pipes


I actually prefer the black ones. Got them on the QS and i love them.

Yellow RS4 with the optics pack would look stunning...But im either not brave or flash enough to go for Yellow :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I would go for the optic pack looks much better but if you could I would keep the chrome tail pipes
> ...


Are you sure you dont just meen easier to kep clean :wink: Go on be brave


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

de-chroming definitely the way to go.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like the trim around the windows, but would prefer the guppie mouth to be blacked in.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Kell said:


> I like the trim around the windows, but would prefer the guppie mouth to be blacked in.


Still haven't acquired the taste for that grille myself.

Actually still prefer front end of the B6, good job that's what I've got then!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ducky,

I saw an Avus blue RS4 on sat - and something about it was very reg A4, too ordinary. Not right.

Now you mention this, it was the bright silver work around windows - too SE.

If it's an option not to have it around guppy grill too, bingo. In a dark colour the ugly grill will actually blend and disappear. A no brainer.

The RS4 avant pictured is best looking mkii RS4 yet imho.

'Optics Pack' is a poor name. 'Guppy Fade antgi SE Kit' better. :wink:

Go for it without hesitation.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

another vote for the optics pack - looks much better IMO


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> another vote for the optics pack - looks much better IMO


...and another


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...and another...against it!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> I like the trim around the windows, but would prefer the guppie mouth to be blacked in.


I like the window trim too. I think the chrome grille surround looks quite distinctive. Save your money, keep it standard.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go for the anti-bling, sorry, optics pack on a black car.
> ...


Like this look, de-chrome it !


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Guppy fade, definitely


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thanks guys....Got a call from my dealer earlier this evening and changed my order again  Only the third time. But its gotta be right


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Thanks guys....Got a call from my dealer earlier this evening and changed my order again  Only the third time. But its gotta be right


You made the right choice  so when you taking us all out for a spin to say thanks


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys....Got a call from my dealer earlier this evening and changed my order again  Only the third time. But its gotta be right
> ...


When you pluck up the courage to take the Yellow peril to the next TTOC trackday and track it :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can't recall, but are you getting a black RS4??

If so then the Optics Pack will look sweeet. This option was available 1st on the RS6, however it did not have the poofy name & was just called de-chrome :wink: 

I liked the fact that mine had the chrome, but everytime i saw a black one that had been de-chromed, i kinda wished mine looked the same.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Can't recall, but are you getting a black RS4??
> 
> If so then the Optics Pack will look sweeet. This option was available 1st on the RS6, however it did not have the poofy name & was just called de-chrome :wink:
> 
> I liked the fact that mine had the chrome, but everytime i saw a black one that had been de-chromed, i kinda wished mine looked the same.


I've specced Daytona grey...But still toying with the idea of black. Just the thought of it always looking dirty and swirl marks keeps putting me off. Had a black car years ago and said never again. Then my last TT was Black and i realised why black cars piss me off.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Can't recall, but are you getting a black RS4??
> ...


Personal choice of course, but black does suit the car IMO
(unlike carbon black on a m3). If you can't be bothered to keep it clean, perhaps you'd be better off with a proper 4x4. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

stephengreen said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Dont mind cleaning it...Just dont like cleaning it every other day.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Dont mind cleaning it...Just dont like cleaning it every other day.


With a black car I think you mean EVERY day! :lol:

I personally think you've made the right choice - a classy AND practical colour with no chrome!

Simon.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

One of Lincoln Audi's employees lives nearby and came home in the RS4 demo which is black. It looked bloody awesome. Having said that i wouldn't turn down a grey one either! Nice dilemma to have.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

When I saw Clive's RS4 (B5 avant) I have to say that having hte black window surrounds, roof rails and mirrors made it look less like an RS4 and more like an ordinary A4.

That may be no bad thing as the stealth factor is heightened.

Definitely think the guppy mouth can be made less obvious with the black surround, window surrounds, I do like them, but take Gary's point about SE specced cars.

I'd definitely keep the mirror caps though.


----------

